# Interesting read - lightning during a rainstorm can add nitrogen



## Lawn_newbie (Jun 19, 2018)

Thought others may find the article interesting...

https://www.pbslearningmedia.org/resource/nves.sci.earth.nitrate/lightning-produces-nitrates/#.W3DmQaeZPOR


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My Dad always told me the grass greened up after a thunder(lightning)storm.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Allyn Hane has been talking about that. He had a section by his pool that he put down no N to see how their daily t-storms would do. I think he is waiting for his soil test results.


----------

